# Forum > News > OC News >  Diablo 3 2nd Expansion Pack Postponed to 2016

## sgurb

THE DARK PROPHET

Blizzard postponed to announce 2nd Diablo III expansion in 2016.

_Update: for unknown internal reason Blizzard Entertainment decided to postpone the 2nd Diablo III expansion pack to 2016, we can confirm that the project is not dead and still in full swing._

*UPDATE JULY 2016.*

From my knowledge the expansion was delayed, but was expected to be released last year at Blizzcon 2015. It has been confirmed here at Forbes. I was right from beginning that the expansion was to expect from 2015, yet Blizzard decided to delay for unknown reason have been confirmed by Forbes.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertco.../#1efe1ad9260a

There is 2 scenario left.
1. Second Diablo 3 Expansion is released at GamesCom or Blizzcon 2016.
2. The Diablo 3 is infinity dead and they will focus on D4, but that is far away we could think possible 2019?

Yet there is indicators that the D3 expansion will come out at GamesCom 2016.
- They have invited TOP Diablo 3 streamers to Gamescom
- There have been a leak with up to 16 tourment
- Devil's hand leak (feature)
- Act 6 and act 6 boss in data leak with latest 2.4.1 patch
- X2_NAME strings in data patch
- Blizzard hire new D3 game director and staff (Old game director & staff leaves blizzard.)

These are a really huge indicators.

As you can see on this data from last patch 2.4.1 there is ACT 6 the VI sign in one of the datasets pictures.



The source confirm the data leaks and screenshots here at BUFFED.DE a big gaming site for Diablo.

About this streamer Rhykker who joined D3 way later then the rest is a guy who try to get easy credit, saying that D3 was not expected to be released by Blizzard in 2015 as Forbes have confirmed that, so its factual wrong what this guy is saying. He really don't know what he is talking about, he just try logically explain everything but that not how the real world works, he have no meta skills.

The main article have this information added to clarify.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...ed-2016-a.html

*UPDATE JULY 2016.*

“This is a classic way Blizzard uses in disguising a major release.”
_Blizzard did exactly the same thing right before the Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls expansion announcement at GamesCom. It is in fact a major indicator.

Postponed after BlizzCon 2015 ?
“Blizzard is to release the 6th WoW Expansion Legion, Hearthstone Expansion, and Overwatch beta starts Oct 27th, so its makes perfect match Blizzard will announce Diablo 3 Expansion in 2016.”

There is much more hard indicators that confirms:
- Rumors about “The Dark Prophet” has been around since the summer as the name of 2nd Diablo 3 expansion. *
* Source: Nobbie's Gaming Blogs: Diablo 3: The Dark Prophet - "Leaked" Expansion 2 Title? [UPDATED]

- Blizzard has been hiring a producer and other top jobs for Diablo 3 in 2015. It clearly indicates they want to resurrect Diablo 3.

- Blizzard is silent about Diablo 3 at Blizzcon 2015 with no booth or time for dev panels and the show's booth info-graphic indicate they are hiding something. Remember, Blizzard is a master of disguise.

- Blizzards Leaked Product Release Table indicates Diablo 3 second expansion at end of 2015._[/I][/B]



Our Expert Modding user Xel found following in about X2 expansion in data files that confirms 2nd Expansion:
_"I found X2_ZPVP_CATH_01.wrl under Data\Base\Worlds\, where X*-prefix most likely indicates the expansion version."_

*Who will be end Boss of Diablo 3 second expansion? (Major Spoiler)
Hear is what former Angel Inarius is saying: 

"We have created a new world. We can live here in peace, away from war. I have named this world...Sanctuary."

*


*
2nd D3 expansion from End movie of Reaper of Souls
Here is another spoiler also indicate continue of Diablo 3, ending of Ros Expansion Video talking about the “Witch Doctor” & Inarius indicate 2nd expansion.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ1HEHobujk*

￼Who is Inarius?
*

(Official picture from Blizzard above from Sin Wars Books).

Source: Inarius - Diablo Wiki - Wikia 

Inarius is closely partnered with his lover Lilith as you see on this picture and is one of the key characters in new expansion.

*Skovos Isles*
Skovos isles has been indicated by the community as the next expansion area of Diablo III world of sanctuary.
￼
*Diablo 3 PvP ?*
Diablo 3 PvP Battle Field Arena is finally coming this picture indicate.

More arena PvP battles confirmed in data files:
"I found X2_ZPVP_CATH_01.wrl under Data\Base\Worlds\, where X*-prefix most likely indicates the expansion version."


￼
*New Class*
A new and old friend will be coming back to Diablo 3: Necromancer/Druid Class
Will the Amazon will be coming back as 6th Diablo 3 class ?

_It is highly likely that we can expect much more to be leaked with domain name, expansion name and other cool stuff within next week!_

Are you excited yet?
Head over to our Diablo III forums and join the army of Hell in the World of Sanctuary.

_"Diablo Minions grow stronger"_

----------


## hackerlol

Thanks sgurb.This is great news!
Didn't think they'd have a second expansion given lukewarm reception, to say the least!, that Diablo 3 received.

----------


## CreativeXtent

looks cool,
but i do not think they are going to start pulling characters out of the sin wars. but who knows.

not to mention that is the name of the supposed wow leak ?

i call bs on this one.

----------


## Igzz

Going to be awesome if it is true. I agree, it seems a bit fishy that there are literally no panels for D3.

----------


## TommyT

Was kinda obvious though they would announce d3 expansion at blizzcon considering they had already announced legion and would have no other "big" reveal to do other than d3 exp

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*awaiting for the release of more news! *

----------


## CreativeXtent

may be expansion announcement this year. but it will not be named that lol.

----------


## sgurb

CreativeXtent: The name is in open air nobody can guess that, and yes changed to announcement instead of release at Blizzcon 2015. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sgurb

Sometimes you just have to see it all backwards... and you suddenly discover a whole new world...

----------


## Xel

I found X2_ZPVP_CATH_01.wrl under Data\Base\Worlds\, where X*-prefix most likely indicates the expansion version.
It could be an old file, but seems fresh so far. I don't have the tools for running version diff.

----------


## sgurb

Thanks Xel: Again this build up more evidence that confirm about X2 found in data file with the already solid evidence. Added to main post.

----------


## Xel

Nevalistis: "I think this'll be a good week for news.  :Wink: "

Source: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/19648725479#8

----------


## Igzz

The hype is real  :Big Grin: . I've just been very recently getting back into D3.

----------


## sgurb

Plus this the TITLE: "DIABLO III AT BLIZZCON!"
Its says straight as it is. The Expansion.
Diablo III at BlizzCon! - Diablo III

Says as it is.

----------


## sgurb

Found another interesting thing i searched for X2 in battle.net and it lead me to there Diablo III System Requirement page so i could not find anything intereresting until i found this.
Page Updated: Updated: Oct 14, 2015
Why the hell would Blizzard update the "Diablo III System Requirement" now? is something you do at an expansion or new product release.



https://us.battle.net/support/en/art...m-requirements

----------


## Xel

Blizzard edited out some the information shown on this page: Diablo III at BlizzCon! - Diablo III.

Before:


After:


Hidden items are the all-new set dungeons and stash space.

----------


## aiTMaster

RIP - I hate no Stash Place Q_Q

----------


## CreativeXtent

Diablo III at BlizzCon! - Diablo III

Cache rocks

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*we will know in a few days time as the date is approaching!*

----------


## sgurb

Blizzard Drop another hint on Expansion.

----------


## Xel

Looks like we're getting patch 2.4: https://imgur.com/a/8TDku

----------


## Poopzoor

Did they announce the 2end expansion or only the patch thingie?

----------


## Dymon

> Did they announce the 2end expansion or only the patch thingie?


only patch ...  :Frown:

----------


## hackerlol

> Did they announce the 2end expansion or only the patch thingie?


There is no second expansion sadly.

----------


## sgurb

Sad really, but im pretty sure the project postponed by blizzard for i dont know reason, nobody knows really whats going inside Blizzard HQ, we have however some strong indicators it will be released at later date.

----------


## Xel

Files prefixed with *p5* added in build 37672 (2.4.2a) referring to patch 2.5.

----------


## Sychotix

> Files prefixed with *p5* added in build 37672 (2.4.2a) referring to patch 2.5.


Is patch 2.5 somehow related to the next expansion? I would assume that would be patch 3.0

----------


## Xel

> Is patch 2.5 somehow related to the next expansion? I would assume that would be patch 3.0


Yes, in the way that we are not getting an expansion any time soon. There's hope for an announcement at Gamescom this fall.

----------


## Xel

Blizzard is looking for a game director "to lead the Diablo series into the future" with an unannounced project:
Blizzard Entertainment:Career Opportunities

----------


## hackerlol

> Blizzard is looking for a game director "to lead the Diablo series into the future" with an unannounced project:
> Blizzard Entertainment:Career Opportunities


I say better to just dump Diablo 3 and start fresh on D4 because from what I've seen despite the changes and much improved gameplay today, people only come back when new patches come out and then leave shortly thereafter till the next one.

----------


## Torpedoes

> I say better to just dump Diablo 3 and start fresh on D4 because from what I've seen despite the changes and much improved gameplay today, people only come back when new patches come out and then leave shortly thereafter till the next one.


I don't know, I actually quite like that because that means I don't have to invest my life into the game for longer than three weeks at a time.

----------


## hackerlol

Here's video commentary by a youtuber on this subject. Posting it as I found his opinions interesting. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPzvmygVKK0

What do you guys think of what he has to say?

----------


## sgurb

*UPDATE JULY 2016.*

From my knowledge the expansion was delayed, but was expected to be released last year at Blizzcon 2015. It has been confirmed here at Forbes. I was right from beginning that the expansion was to expect from 2015, yet Blizzard decided to delay for unknown reason have been confirmed by Forbes.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertco.../#1efe1ad9260a

There is 2 scenario left.
1. Second Diablo 3 Expansion is released at GamesCom or Blizzcon 2016.
2. The Diablo 3 is infinity dead and they will focus on D4, but that is far away we could think possible 2019?

Yet there is indicators that the D3 expansion will come out at GamesCom 2016.
- They have invited TOP Diablo 3 streamers to Gamescom
- There have been a leak with up to 16 tourment
- Devil's hand leak (feature)
- Act 6 and act 6 boss in data leak with latest 2.4.1 patch
- X2_NAME strings in data patch
- Blizzard hire new D3 game director and staff (Old game director & staff leaves blizzard.)

These are a really huge indicators.

As you can see on this data from last patch 2.4.1 there is ACT 6 the VI sign in one of the datasets pictures.



The source confirm the data leaks and screenshots here at BUFFED.DE a big gaming site for Diablo.

About this streamer Rhykker who joined D3 way later then the rest is a guy who try to get easy credit, saying that D3 was not expected to be released by Blizzard in 2015 as Forbes have confirmed that, so its factual wrong what this guy is saying. He really don't know what he is talking about, he just try logically explain everything but that not how the real world works, he have no meta skills.

The main article have this information added to clarify.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...ed-2016-a.html

*UPDATE JULY 2016.*

----------


## Xel

Seems like the chances are pretty slim considering Blizzard Entertainment at gamescom 2016



> In celebration of Diablo’s 20th anniversary, visitors to the Blizzard booth will be able to play all three Diablo games
> A 3D artist from the Diablo development team will create a piece of artwork live on the Blizzard stage


I think we'll most likely see Diablo 2 HD remake, but you never know.

----------


## sgurb

Did you hear about the diablo dice and number 4 ?

----------


## Igzz

> Did you hear about the diablo dice and number 4 ?


I've read about it, found it pretty funny. Don't get me wrong, would be totally awesome, but I think people are grasping at straws.

----------


## CommanderCore

Didnt one of the Devs who left the Company leak a while ago that they are already working on D4 ? i think it was shortly before last season (should have been spring this year) could be my mind playing games again after all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sychotix

> Didnt one of the Devs who left the Company leak a while ago that they are already working on D4 ? i think it was shortly before last season (should have been spring this year) could be my mind playing games again after all


A Blizzard employee said something along the lines of "Next year, Diablo fans are going to have their minds blown." Not too long after, a blizzard employee was let go. Who knows if it was the same person, or if the information means anything.

----------

